# Possible Prostate, bladder, or PC Issues



## theb4ssplayer (Apr 28, 2016)

I just ordered a book on holistic health and the male endocrine system, and I plan on going to a doctor after starting my new job in a few weeks; but I thought I'd go ahead and get a head start and get some opinions here first.

Over the last 2 years I have had issues with dribbling after I pee. Sometimes (like, a few times a day) I leak on myself when I stand up or sit down. I'm also concerned that maybe I wake up to pee more frequently than someone my age should. I do not have any issues with ED, though my wife and I have been trying to get pregnant for 9 months now. We did have a miscarriage in September. I'm 29, 6 ft/183 cm and 176 lbs/80 kg, exercise several times a week, and prostate issues do not run in my family.

Two years ago I took a job where I commuted 3 hours a day, sitting down in a car, and then sat all day in a cubicle for close to 9 more hours. Prior to this I had been on my feet about 40% of the day and I ran much more frequently (every day vs 2-3x a week). This summer I did do kegals for, probably 3 weeks, but I didn't notice much of a change in behavior, although I was able to advance a little in the app that I was using. I did have a porn problem in the past. That was mostly 3-5 years ago, though it flared up again last summer. Sometimes I would stay stimulated for up to several hours before orgasming. That was by choice, not because it took me that long to get there, and I have not had any issues with orgasming through sex. I have been porn free since September and it feels great. That being said, I beat off last night, partly because I wanted to, but partly because I was wondering if there were any issues with how things...came out... due to the way that sometimes I pee. Instead of shooting out everything kind of oozed out. This may or may not have anything to do with our difficulty getting pregnant, and that may or may not have anything to do with the pee issues; but I'm putting it all out there just in case.

Has anyone had anything similar to this going on? I want to fix this.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

See a urologist.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*As young of a guy that you are, I'd recommend your making an appointment with your urologist!

At your age, it's probably something rather logical and of a very minor nature. Go ahead and see your U and have him give you something for it!*


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

BPH is enlargement of the prostate and this can impinge the flow. 

Also there are mechanical issues that can cause blockage.

You should have the basics tested via manual prostate exam and they may also do ultrasound to rule out mechanical issues. 

I wouldn't be overly concerned but stay with it until it is diagnosed and resolved.

And DON'T wait 2 years next time something is up. That's what doctors are for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

If you have w weakness in the neck of your bladder causing leakage, it will work the opposite way too. When you orgasm it's possible for some of your ejaculate to slip back into your bladder, resulting in a less forceful expulsion from your penis. A doctor can confirm this.


----------

